# Ideas? Southeast, History, Romance?



## Lisa P (Mar 6, 2009)

We're a couple in our late 40's, considering possibilities for a spring 2010 timeshare vacation in a place with some history.

We've especially _loved_ Williamsburg, Charleston, Boston, Newport. Beautiful streets for walking, felt safe, tons of history, nice public parks in the region.

Nashville and Atlanta were good for shorter visits but not as walkable.  Didn't like New Orleans as much, didn't feel safe.

Ideally, it would be south of D.C. and east of the Mississippi.  Suggestions?  Things to see?  Nice, clean, well-maintained timeshare in the area?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2009)

How about Asheville?  I haven't been there yet, but it is a trip we have planned for April 2010.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL!     Nice idea, Cindy, but we live in the next town!  Guess I should have mentioned that.    Thanks for the quick response, though!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2009)

*St. Augustine FL.*

St. Augustine is plenty historical -- think Colonial Williamsburg with palm trees. 

Some nice timeshares nearby.  We had a nice time last year when we stayed at BlueGreen's Resort At Golf World Village not far north of St. Augustine. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Savannah  would be a good choice - and you're less than an hour drive away from the many lovely timeshare choices on Hilton Head Island.

You could also use HHI as a home-base to explore Beaufort, SC

Here's a previous Tug Thread about Savannah with suggestions on how to access additional Tug Savannah links too

Movies & Motion Pictures filmed in Beaufort,SC - http://www.beaufortusa.com/Films.htm

http://www.10best.com/Beaufort,SC/

http://www.beauforttours.com/

Richard


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 6, 2009)

St. Augustine and Savannah both sound nice.

In all our visits to HHI, we've never day-tripped to Savannah or Beaufort.  But then we always had the kids with us back then.  We're going to HHI next year too so we may visit Savannah and Beaufort then.  Thanks for the thought!

Never been to St. Augustine either.  Is there much to do beyond a one-day visit to the Fort?  What's the area like?  Any nice beaches or boat rental marinas?  DH likes to sail.  Which resorts are well-located and well-kept?  Any within walking distance of sightseeing or activities?


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Although it doesn't fit your geographic criteria for this trip, a place you may wish to consider for a future trip is Santa Fe, NM. Based on what you say you enjoy, I think you would love it there.  

For this trip, I agree that St. Augustine or Savannah would be good choices. 

Here are a couple of websites to check out:  http://www.oldcity.com/ http://www.savannahvisit.com/

Steve


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 6, 2009)

Steve, from what I've read about Sante Fe, NM, I'm sure you're right.  It's just too far for now.  Thanks for the website on the "old city" - St. Augustine looks like an excellent option!

Thank you, all!


----------



## theo (Mar 7, 2009)

*I vote for Savannah, GA*



Lisa P said:


> We're a couple in our late 40's, considering possibilities for a spring 2010 timeshare vacation in a place with some history.
> 
> We've especially _loved_ Williamsburg, Charleston, Boston, Newport. Beautiful streets for walking, felt safe, tons of history, nice public parks in the region.
> 
> ...



Savannah, Georgia  has a lot of history, beautiful architecture, tours, plenty of walking areas (including along the riverfront), good dining choices. 

The downside, if timeshare lodging is actually a requirement, is that your *only* "timeshare" option in the immediate area is at Tybrisa (RCI) on nearby Tybee Island which, although "beachfront", is most certainly not within walking distance of the city of Savannah. Also, you may or may not even be able to "trade into" Tybrisa at all during the time period you seek.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 7, 2009)

I second the Savannah GA recommendation for all the reasons stated, although as mentioned you have limited timeshare choices close by.
We visited Savannah for a day trip when staying at HHI and really enjoyed it.

The downtown area has many historic houses and “squares” which are mini parks throughout the downtown.
Forsyth Park, Colonial Park Cemetery, and the waterfront are also must see points of interest.  Great restaurants, some allegedly haunted (as well as some of the historic houses/BB/hotels).

Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> LOL!     Nice idea, Cindy, but we live in the next town!  Guess I should have mentioned that.    Thanks for the quick response, though!



Is this going to be a great trip for romance and fun for the two of us, then?   

I think I already knew you were from close to there, but it has been so much on mind lately, because I think there are some nice B & B's there I would like to try.  I think after Asheville, we would drive to Williamsburg and stay there for about ten days.  Seems our Wyn FF deposits will pull some great stuff there at that time of year.  

How is the weather in later April, both in Asheville and in Williamsburg? 

See, now I have you helping me.  :rofl:


----------



## tombo (Mar 7, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Savanna or St Augustine. If you do one this year I would recommend doing the other next year. There is a huge harbor by the fort in St Augustine with lots of sailing ships. There are many more things to do in St Augustine other than the fort. There is a beach there, and it is only about 45 minutes to Daytona Beach, and only about an hour and a half to Orlando with all of the parks and attractions central florida has to offer. 

Don't pick one, do both and decide for yourself which one you want to visit for the second time. My guess is that you will want to return to both places. I know I do.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 7, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Is this going to be a great trip for romance and fun for the two of us, then?


LOL!  I hope so!  Much depends on what you two find romantic, of course.   

When you're in the area, plan to spend an evening at the Grove Park Inn.  Walk the grounds and have dinner or at least coffee and dessert.  If it's warm enough, sit out on the east wing's covered back patio in rockers and watch the mountain sunset.  If it's cooler, go inside and relax in front of the huge fireplace, listening to the music in the lobby with a drink.

If you like an elegant dinner with great service and a price tag to match, the Richmond Hill Inn would be lovely - nice gardens.

Downtown Asheville is art deco, much of it restored, pretty walkable.  Some parts have become quite eclectic and new age-y so it's lost a bit of its older, antique-y charm.  But there are still very nice niches here and there.  Maybe I'm too picky.    The shops in the Grove Arcade are interesting, as is the city block surrounding it.  Friday Nights in Asheville sometimes has outdoor concerts in nearby Pritchard Park, a tiny triangle of park space, not far from the public library and Civic Center.  The CoC's website may have more info.  Mast General Store is several blocks from there, near Pack Square's gemstone museum and Auditorium (play productions).  Late April will bring a blue country singer and comedian, a folk singer and the Asheville Symphony to the Civic Center.

There's a nice Folk Arts Center right on the Blue Ridge Parkway, not far north of the Rt. 74-A exit, with a lot of local mountain crafts available, gorgeous pottery, if that's your thing.  There are many nice viewing spots along the BRP, especially just south of Asheville, near Pisgah Mountain, a couple with walking trails or a picnic area.

Of course, there's the Biltmore Estate, a must-see for first time visitors to the area.  Plan to arrive before 10am, when the tour buses get there, and spend the better part of the day if you want to tour it all - the mansion, the gardens/greenhouse/immediate grounds and the winery.  Much of the food (beef and produce) prepared at the restaurants is grown there, so very, very fresh.

If you like to canoe, the French Broad River has some rental places, a good choice for convenience.  The Asheville Arboretum has lovely gardens and wooded trails for walking or biking.  If you're into mountain-biking, let me know - DH knows some good trails around here.  And there are really nice waterfall trails down in Dupont State Forest, in Brevard, all ability levels, pretty views.  Also in Brevard, the Cradle of Forestry has a visitors' center with trout fishery and guided, historic walks.  Down the road from there, you'd find Sliding Rock (too cold in April) and some large waterfalls visible from the roadside.  We like all that outside stuff.

The Asheville Tourists is a minor league farm team for the Braves and baseball season will have started by mid-April at McCormick Field.  Asheville has a theater company as well as several colleges with drama departments, if you like that.



> How is the weather in later April, both in Asheville and in Williamsburg?


Can't speak to Williamsburg in late April, but it's usually very pleasant outdoors in Asheville.  If you get a freak cold weather spell, it's likely to pass in a day or two.  Likely daytime temps in the 60's-70's.  Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 7, 2009)

Theo & Greg, I think we're going to do the same thing you did, visit Savannah on a daytrip or two from our next HHI stay - in 2010.  After reading the reviews for Tybrisa, I think we'd enjoy a short stay there but probably not a week.  And if we don't get enough time in Savannah this way, it'll give us another good reason to return to one of our favorites, HHI, in the future.    For various reasons, we rarely stay in hotels anymore.

Tombo, your description of St. Augustine is very tempting.  I think we're going to see if we can add a stay here to our FL trip next winter.  I don't know why I've always thought it was just a tourist trap built around an old fort.    It really looks like a great place for us to try!    A few of the resorts with TUG reviews would be suitable too, particularly Beach Club at St. Augustine and the Bluegreen(s).

For the spring 2010 trip, DH is now leaning toward using our Wyndham points to return to Alexandria VA.  I've been to Washington D.C. twice with our kids, but without him.  Then he came on a 5 day trip and he loved it.  But with the kids along, there was so much we wanted to do but too little time, missed.  So we'll probably go back to Alexandria, just us two, for this vacation.

Thanks, again!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 7, 2009)

*St AUgustine hands down*

Since we like to vacation with just timeshares and there are several in St Augustine - in fact we own 5 weeks at the Townhouses at St  Augustine Beach and Tennis Club (II- TAS) - we LOVE it there - laid back, quiet, toewnhosues rather than high rises, and still close to everything.  Biut the yare not new and fancy - the Golf Club is, of course, and the Beach CLub there is great and Hibiscus is a new one available.

Even walking downtown in the Old Town, it does not give you the impression of a "tourist trap".  There are lots of things to do including a free boat ride to a National Historic Fort on the River south of town, gardens, beaches, etc.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 7, 2009)

The Townhouses apparently only have 2nd floor bedrooms and 2nd floor showers, sometimes a problem for us when old knee injuries act up.  Don't know about Hibiscus.  Availability of the elevators was a factor in the resort preferences mentioned.  Not concerned about fancy amenities when we don't have the kids along, just clean and well-maintained.  But thank you for your thoughts on St. Augustine!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lisa,

If you decide to go to St. Augustine - here are some other thoughts for places to visit -

Cumberland Island -Part of the Georgia Barrier Islands & just north of the Florida State boundary line. Accessible only by ferry (or private boat) which departs from St. Mary's, Georgia. Revolutionary war hero, Nathaniel Green purchased land on the island in 1783 to harvest live oaks for ship building. Wood from the island was used to build the USS Constitution ("Old Ironsides"). Confederate General Robert E. Lee's father - General "Lighthorse" Harry Lee died on Cumberland Island in March 1818 and was buried there for awhile before his body was moved in 1913 to Lexington, Virginia to be placed next to his son. The gravestone was left on Cumberland Island. 1n the 1880's, Thomas Carnegie, brother of steel-magnate Andrew Carnegie bought land on Cumberland for a winter retreat. He did not live to see the completion of the retreat which was completed by his spouse, Lucy who lived on the island with 9 children for many years. The estates built by Lucy Carnegie for her children include: Greyfield, built in 1900, now a private Inn; 
Plum Orchard - donated to the National Park Service (NPS) in 1972 and currently maintained by NPS; and Stafford - not currently maintained. In 1972
President Nixon signed a bill establishing Cumberland Island as a national seashore. John F. Kennedy Jr. married Carolyn Bessette at the First African Baptist Church on Cumberland Island in 1996.  For more info on Cumberland Island see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumberland_Island

Another of the Sea Islands that's fun to visit is Jekyll Island - accessible by car via a causeway. Among other things on the island is the Jekyll Island Club Historic District and the Jekyll Island Club Hotel which is listed in the National Register of Historic Places.
For more info on Jekyll Island see - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jekyl_Island
And for background of the founding of the Federal Reserve System, see
Secrets of the Federal Reserve: Jekyll Island

Also see the Golden Isles of Georgia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Golden_Isles_of_Georgia .  Brunswick, Georgia is considered the gateway to the Golden Isles - see http://www.bgivb.com/

While in St. Augustine visit Flagler college. http://www.flagler.edu/
Flagler college is named after Henry Morrison Flagler, a gilded-age industrialist and co-founder of the Stanard Oil Company.  In 1888, he built the luxury Ponce de Leon Resort Hotel, which now serves as a residence hall and centerpiece of the college. http://www.flagler.edu/page2.aspx?id=260
Ponce de Leon Hall is listed on the National Register of Historic Places.
The Flagler Touch on St. Augustine  

Also visit Flagler Memorial Presbyterian Church.  It was built as a memorial to his only daughter, Jenny. The mausoleum adjacent to the church is where Flagler, his daughter, granddaughter and first wife are buried. 

Also while at Flagler College - see the Windows and furniture by Louis Comfort Tiffany

Another fun day-trip from your St. Augustine home-base would be Historic Fernandina and Amelia Island

For more information on Amelia Island & Fernandina Beach see
http://amelia-island-online.com/

As you can see there's much more to see in and around St. Augustine than
Castillo de San Marcos National Monument

If you decide to go, I'm sure you'll have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 7, 2009)

This state is full of history, Jamestown, Colonial Williamsburg, Yorktown, Fort Monroe, Norfolk the largest Naval Base in the United States, and Richmond.  What state is this?  Virginia.  The home of the First President of the United States, the Home of the only Confederate President, the home of the first English settlement.  Plus, you are only a two and half drive to our nation capitol.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 7, 2009)

Richard.... wow....   Thanks!!!!

Pedro47, yes, we've already got another return visit scheduled for Williamsburg this fall, 2009.     :whoopie:   Love it!  And I guess Alexandria will be in spring 2010.  Great state!

BTW, it looks like Monticello is ~2-2.5 hours from either Williamsburg or Alexandria.  Can it be seen in just a couple hours, with a brief stop on our way up from NC or should we plan on a long day trip from one of these places or does it need an overnight in Charlottesville?  Anyone know?


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Don't overlook*

Beaufort,NORTH Carolina. Plenty of t/s across causeway in Atlantic Beach. Quaint village with shopping, tours and nice restaurants. Very nautical and safe. Go to the local museum(The History Place) and then have lunch there after viewing the maritime history of the area (make reservations for lunch). Enjoy the beach after the touring.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 8, 2009)

Lisa,

Monticello can be done in about 3 hours if planned properly. However, to do it justice and depending on your level of interest in Thomas Jefferson, you need to allow more time. In addition to a tour of the house which takes about an hour, there is a Garden & Grounds tour that is part of the price of admission and takes about an hour, a Plantation Community Tour, a Jefferson and Wine Tour and other special tours.  For insider tips for visiting Monticello see
http://www.monticello.org/visit/tips.html

I think Monticello means "Little Mountain" and it's built on the top of a mountain. I didn't know this before my visit and was amazed at the awesome vistas from the property. We didn't do any advance planning before our visit and arrived in the early afternoon. I wish we had more time to spend there and would go back in a heartbeat if I'm back in the area.  Also see http://www.monticello.org/

If you go to Monticello and have the time - also visit President James Monroe's Ashland-Highland Home. Jefferson and Monroe were friends and the Ashland-Highland Plantation adjoins Monticello.  Jefferson encouraged Monroe to buy the Ashland-Highland property and from a formal garden behind the Ashland-Highland home one can see Monticello, especially with a "looking-glass".  See http://www.ashlawnhighland.org/  and for a brief biography, see
http://www.ashlawnhighland.org/jamesmonroe.htm


Richard


----------



## dukebigtom (Mar 9, 2009)

Beafort, SC, Savannah and St Augustine are all great choices.  If you go to St. Augustine and don't mind being just a few minutes away, stay at Bluegreen's World Golf Village.  It is very nice.

We usually home down at Lodge Alley Inn and visit both Beaufort and Savannah while down in that area.  Hilton Head would be a great spot with lots of choices to home base from.

Since you live near Ashville, are you familiar with the DuPont State Forrest.  Great walking trails and some beautiful waterfalls and lakes.

BigTom


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 9, 2009)

Mel7706, we've never been to Beaufort SC _or_ Beaufort NC.  Never been to Atlantic Beach or New Bern either.  Someday!

Thanks for the tips on Monticello, Richard.  DH has wanted to see it.

Big Tom, we love DuPont State Forest!  Nice scenery for walks and photography year round!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 9, 2009)

*Beaufort.*

When we were in Beaufort, we were not sure about the pronunciation of the name of the place -- _BYOO-furt_ on the 1 hand or possibly _BOW-furt_ on the other hand. 

So we said to a lady in the restaurant where we were having lunch, "Would you please say the name of the place where we are, but say it really slow?"

She replied, "Bur-ger King." 

*     *     *     *     *​
Same gag works for Kissimmee FL -- _KISSimmy_ or _Ka-SIMMY._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sstamm (Mar 9, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> When we were in Beaufort, we were not sure about the pronunciation of the name of the place -- _BYOO-furt_ on the 1 hand or possibly _BOW-furt_ on the other hand.
> 
> So we said to a lady in the restaurant where we were having lunch, "Would you please say the name of the place where we are, but say it really slow?"
> 
> ...



LOL!

We vacationed in Emerald Isle, NC and visited Beaufort, NC.  My parents, siblings and our families were all there for the week for my parents 50th anniversary.  Anyway, the group of 15 of us did a Pirate Scavenger Hunt in Beaufort, NC and had an absolute blast. We had several tasks along the way (like carrying oyster shells with chopsticks), but at each stop around the waterfront area, we had to read about the history of the building or what happened there. There was a team test at the end of the hunt.  There were 6 or 7 teams of 8-10 people when we did it, so it made it a lot of fun.  According to the info we learned, it is pronounced BO-furt.  (That was one of the questions on the test.)  For the test, each team had a small white board, and the leaders asked the question.  We could confer, then write our one answer on the white board and everyone revealed at the same time.  Anyway, kids and adults alike had a lot of fun and it was a great way to learn about the historic town.


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Beaufort, N.C. & S.C*

North Carolina- Bow-fort

South Carolina- Bew-foot


----------

